# A or B? how about C?



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I think this is what I'm going to use. I stopped at the quilt shop near were I work and found a couple of yellows that would work. It keeps in nice and bright!

I'll use the darker fabric in the border for a more definite outline look.


----------



## margo (May 29, 2002)

Nice brights! Perks up a dark winter day. It's been snowing all day today here. Do you have someone in mind for this quilt? I bet a young girl or teen would love it.

edit to add: I would go with the dark (purple) to be the border color, too


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

Love it... I love the fabric with the circles on it..


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I've making quilts to hang in my Machine Shed. I've got a lot of wall space to cover. Though I can always take one down if I need one to give. Last year I made at least ten quilts and gave them all away.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Here is the center - this will be bordered with the dark purple and green, then a 8" wide strip of the circles, and more strips for the outer edge. Not sure what colors I'll use for that though. I'll decide when I get there!

The picture does not show how bright this really is, and it looses the "weave" in the corners that is much more pronounced than it looks.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Oh suuurrrre.. keep taunting us with that beautiful fabric that we can't buy any more!!! I love what you are doing with it.. good job and enjoy it.. please show us the finished quilt..


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Perfect for a teenage girl's room!!!! With some bright pillows to match and colorful sheets!!!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

got the borders on.

Big Thank you! to belfrybat for trading fabric - most of what she sent got used up with this quilt (saving the Texas wildflowers for another project). 

I don't have good light this morning - but some of you have seen the fabric in person so you know how bright it is. This is a queen size quilt. Since this wall is rather short, I had to fold the top edge over a bit so it would be off the floor. Will like having my shed done - it's got 9' walls so way more room to hang quilts.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

NICE job!!! I really like the borders very creative.. stunning, bright, happy quilt!!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I love it! Gives me some good ideas to use with the fabric we traded. I didn't want to cut it up too small and lose that fabulous bright print.


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh my gosh I LOVE this one...


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Lust I tell you!! Lust in my heart for that fabric!!!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

So nice & bright! I bet you will smile each time you see it.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

This quilt will be "Stitches of Happiness"!!! It is so bright and cheery that you can't help but be happy!!! It's BEAUTIFUL!!!!!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm looking forward to getting it on the quilt frame. I was pondering how to quilt it - and then with the "smile" and "happiness" comments, I go the idea of putting a big smiley face in the big blocks. And for fun, maybe I"ll slip in a face palm and a few of the others.

I'd like to do SID for the stripes - but I'd have to do that on my domestic machine. I've done something like that before, get most of the design quilted on the frame, and then finish up some straight stitching afterwards. That way it's already stretched and centered and effectivly "basted".

I won't be getting any quilting done until we get the shed done and most of the machines moved out there. I've got it too crowded around my quilt frame right now, and it makes it hard use. 

U


----------

